# Hello



## Dannyparker (Oct 29, 2013)

Hi guys I'm gonna go hunting for really small birds on Saturday  will thise sling and bird shot do the job ? 
 
Danny plz reply


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

The slingshot is fine.

How fast do those tubes shoot?

Whats the size of the ammo and type?

Where do you intend for your shot placement?


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Yeah, If those are Dankung 1745's, I would use Marbles for small birds. If thats are the small diameter tubing from tex-shooter, 3/8 steel would be OK on small birds. Because dankung tubing, for sure with singles, CANT move steel like 3/8 very fast..

I hunt Dove with 3/8 and clay balls.


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

SuperMonkeySlinger said:


> Yeah, If those are Dankung 1745's, I would use Marbles for small birds. If thats are the small diameter tubing from tex-shooter, 3/8 steel would be OK on small birds. Because dankung tubing, for sure with singles, CANT move steel like 3/8 very fast..
> 
> I hunt Dove with 3/8 and clay balls.


I don't shoot tubes (yet) but SMS, would it not be relative to his draw length? I'm curious how fast those will shoot at his given draw length...

Nothing smaller then 3/8's. I had a friend who (foolishly) tried 1/4'' steel and just ended up injuring birds.


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Clever Moniker said:


> SuperMonkeySlinger said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, If those are Dankung 1745's, I would use Marbles for small birds. If thats are the small diameter tubing from tex-shooter, 3/8 steel would be OK on small birds. Because dankung tubing, for sure with singles, CANT move steel like 3/8 very fast..
> ...


 Yes sir. Sorry i forgot about his draw length..

Nothing smaller then 3/8 for sure. If he said he was hunting BIG birds, I would recommend bigger ammo 

But small birds, 3/8 could do the job. 
But we still need more info on how far he is drawing those bands.


----------



## yeeharr (May 26, 2010)

Danny is in Cyprus. He'll be hunting small song birds, he'll probably use lead shot. Range will be around 5 yards.

It'll be fine Danny.


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Why SONG birds?????


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

yeeharr said:


> Danny is in Cyprus. He'll be hunting small song birds, he'll probably use lead shot. Range will be around 5 yards.
> 
> It'll be fine Danny.


I've often thought the American Robbin might be worth eating, but I can't hunt songbirds where I live.

I have used lead shot the size of #1 buck (7.62mm) before and it did the job on a squirrel. I'd suspect it could take a bird.

Hopefully we can see some of your hunts on here and how you have prepared them... don't know any songbird recipes.

Cheers,

Clever Moniker


----------



## yeeharr (May 26, 2010)

SuperMonkeySlinger said:


> Why SONG birds?????


Because that's what they hunt in Cyprus.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Clever Moniker said:


> yeeharr said:
> 
> 
> > Danny is in Cyprus. He'll be hunting small song birds, he'll probably use lead shot. Range will be around 5 yards.
> ...


Robins used to be hunted for their meat, but it is now illegal to hunt them in Canada and the US under migratory bird treaties.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Charles said:


> Clever Moniker said:
> 
> 
> > yeeharr said:
> ...


I know... that's why I wrote "but I can't hunt songbirds where I live.". Not trying to be rude, I just mean if you missed what I wrote is all. 

Lucky that dude lives in the Mediterranean! I wonder what they taste like??

Have they ever been legal since you have been hunting Charles? Have you ever had one before and if so, was it good!???

Cheers,

Clever Moniker


----------



## Dannyparker (Oct 29, 2013)

Hi guys the bands are squares not tubes and the birds im gonna shot are song birds they taste alot like duck im gonna be shooting 
Bird shot and stones 
Thanks

Danny


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Dannyparker said:


> Hi guys the bands are squares not tubes and the birds im gonna shot are song birds they taste alot like duck im gonna be shooting
> Bird shot and stones
> Thanks
> Danny


Stones are fine!! Eat those guys up!!


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Oh yeah, Stones are great.


----------



## Dannyparker (Oct 29, 2013)

Yeah thanks alot man ive got the most positive feed back from you wish i could send you some birds haha 
Good night ill post the game hopefully i get a few got my small game licence and hunting season started here gonna go shotgun hunting aswell its gonna be a bad ass month can't wait 

Danny


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Dannyparker said:


> Yeah thanks alot man ive got the most positive feed back from you wish i could send you some birds haha
> Good night ill post the game hopefully i get a few got my small game licence and hunting season started here gonna go shotgun hunting aswell its gonna be a bad *** month can't wait
> 
> Danny


Make sure you post those hunting experiences. I want to know what you get and how you prepare it! 

Cheers,

Clever Moniker


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Clever Moniker said:


> Charles said:
> 
> 
> > Clever Moniker said:
> ...


No problem, CM. I just wanted everyone to know that the ban is not a matter of provincial or state laws. I do not believe I have ever seen any open season on robins ... not sure how long the ban has been in place. I cannot now seem to find the article I read saying that they used to be shot for their breast meat.

In answer to your question, I have never eaten one. In a crisis situation, I would not hesitate however.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Dannyparker (Oct 29, 2013)

Ill post the game we hunt here in a bit


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Looking forward to it!


----------



## Dannyparker (Oct 29, 2013)

Not the game i hunt the game that everyone hunts im going hunting on saturday


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Ohh i gotcha.


----------

